

Yahoo Sideline - Open Source Twitter client built with AIR - madmotive
http://sideline.yahoo.com/

======
nailer
Pros:

Very simple UI compared to Twirl.

Persistent tabbed search results.

Cons:

Takes up entire screen on my 1280 x 800 laptop.

